# LifeForce Fertility iPhone App



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

.... why didn't I think of this?!!

Article:
http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard/article-23826932-iphone-app-to-help-couples-start-families.do

LifeForce site:
http://lifeforceteam.co.uk/blog/2010/04/lifeforce-fertility-iphone-app-walkthrough/
/links


----------



## BernardetteWT (Apr 25, 2010)

Has anyone tested it yet it seems quite good, however I do not know this doctor...


----------

